# Z5 sizing question



## chrisw70 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,

I'm seriously considering getting a 2013 Z5 which is on offer here in the UK but I'm not sure which frame size to get between the 56cm and the 58cm. 

I'm 6ft / 182.5cm tall and my inside leg measures just under 34inches / 86cm (crotch to floor).

Ideally I'd like to find a lbs that stocks the Z's so I can try them out but I can't seem to find one. The online retailer suggested the 56cm frame for my measurements but I'd like a second opinion!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

chrisw70 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a 2013 Z5 which is on offer here in the UK but I'm not sure which frame size to get between the 56cm and the 58cm.
> 
> ...


I think most consumers your size will end up on a 56cm. I'm 6'2" and ride a 58cm Z with a 130mm stem. 








https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/7983_450041701674856_1016518702_n.jpg

There are different fit preferences and if you'd rather have a more upright posture you may prefer the 58cm.


----------



## chrisw70 (Oct 7, 2013)

Excellent, thanks for the advice Dave. I think I'll go for the 56cm because I don't want to be too upright. I have my hybrid bike for that


----------

